# A walk round the lake with (water) dogs....



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Sunday we went for a walk round the Offlumersee (Neuenkirgen[Germany]).
26°C and a lot off sun.
Hiro didn't go into the water but the other's loved it.

All these and more on ...http://picasaweb.google.com/Hiro.Havanese/OfflumerseeII010609#








Hiro had fun running








Shima








Fine


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That last shot is awesome. I love Fine, what a pretty girl. Is Shima a Hav? She looks like a Shih Tzu with a longer muzzle, very cute either way.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Shima is a mix Shi Tzu and Malteser


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Ans, she looks like a naughty little trouble maker.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Beautiful pictures! My boys love the water (well, Brady especially). I looks like they had a blast!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What beautiful photos and doggies !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs!!! I love the pictures and feel like I could almost touch them! 


Kisses!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful pictures and gorgeous dogs.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs and the pictures are amazing!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, Ans! Beautiful ! The second picture is precious with the wet bread. You are very brave to take the dogs to the lake


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. Your dogs are beautiful. I bet you spent a couple of hours grooming after that walk.


----------

